# Anyone ever use these Cabela's branded broadheads?



## thisusernamevalid (Sep 14, 2013)

Good reviews, inexpensive. What's not to like? 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunt...791680;cat104693580;cat104237280;cat103986180


----------



## willy05 (Nov 19, 2005)

Look like spitfires.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

willy05 said:


> Look like spitfires.


Yep, exactly what I was thinking.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

willy05 said:


> Look like spitfires.


I think the big difference is that the cabelas one has a retention ring while the spitfires have NAPs spring clip system. I like the spring clip system from NAP much better, plus they're only about $10 more I think.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## thisusernamevalid (Sep 14, 2013)

MIhunt said:


> I think the big difference is that the cabelas one has a retention ring while the spitfires have NAPs spring clip system.


Explain why one over the another? When I was in archery 'back in the day' (imagine an old man's voice there) Satellites, Bear, etc were big. Mechanical broadheads were new and had a lot of problems so I didn't carry them. 

When they first hit the market, mechanicals were advertised as a broadhead that flew like a field point, so you didn't have to tune your bow. Basically a crutch for the lazy or uninformed. Nowadays they're more mainstream and widely accepted. 

Still, I have to wonder about any advantage of a smaller mechanical, say 1-1/4" cut, over a fixed blade head of the same diameter? It makes more sense if we're talking a huge cut. 

School me!


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I have not used this bh, and I think it looks like a SF also. That said, I bought a cabelas brand fixed blade, $25 for 6 pack, (Muzzy takeoff), and killed 4 deer with the same head, before making it a practice head. So,although I can't endorse the mech b h you are looking at, I don't know if Cabelas would get behind junk, obviously, jmo. I also have a friend, who loves buying anything Cabelas


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

spitfires I believe are about $39 a three pack now. Couple years back Dunhams had a sale, and my daughter worked there, goo for another 20% off, and ,, they came in a 4 pack, and I bought 3 packs @ $26 per pack! I have never seen 4 packs before.


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

thisusernamevalid said:


> Explain why one over the another? When I was in archery 'back in the day' (imagine an old man's voice there) Satellites, Bear, etc were big. Mechanical broadheads were new and had a lot of problems so I didn't carry them.
> 
> When they first hit the market, mechanicals were advertised as a broadhead that flew like a field point, so you didn't have to tune your bow. Basically a crutch for the lazy or uninformed. Nowadays they're more mainstream and widely accepted.
> 
> ...


The spring clip system with NAP I like better. Its much easier to explain if you could do an actual demonstration. With the spring clip the best way I think I can describe it is all it takes is a certain amount of pressure. You push down on the blades and eventually they open up, it's strong enough where it won't open in flight but still should open in the animal. I haven't experienced the cabelas brand but their retention band is pretty much an o-ring. If this ring, or band, falls off or breaks before the shot the blades are free to open at any point. This the reason I like the spitfires. I've used them one time, but with devastating affects. Friends of ours have taken I think about 4 deer now with them and they have all worked amazingly. My dad also took a buck with the FOC which uses the same springclip system and it worked fine. IMO o-rings or rubber bands are just another thing to fail.

The biggest "advantage" about expandables other than a larger cut would be the accuracy. There shouldn't be much of a difference between your field points and expandables. Some may see this as making it too easy, but I like it because there is no need to shoot your broad heads into your target. I still worry about failure uses. Personally, if I ever experienced something that I can consider 100% broadhead failure I would go to fixed blades. Really it's all what you want. Fixed blades certainly Get the job done, however, if you want a bigger cut, better accuracy, and better blood trails(all what expandables claim to be and IMO most have backed up) than expandables are what you want. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

its $20, I would try them


----------

